

Mindscape pre-sells Windows 8 controls with unique pricing promotion - traskjd
http://www.mindscapehq.com/metro-offer

======
drharris
This is awesome. Love Mindscape controls, so getting it at a substantial
discount is nice. Definitely a good way to get attention for an upcoming
product.

~~~
traskjd
Thanks for the kind words :-) Glad you like our products!

